# Paperback Book - How to use the Flex 3401 for Show Car Detailing



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Paperback Book - How to use the Flex 3401 for Show Car & Production Detailing*

*Paperback Book - How to use the Flex 3401 for Show Car & Production Detailing*










On Motorgeek.com.uk

*How to use the Flex XC 3401 VRG Dual Action Polisher*
*For both Production Detailing & Show Car Detailing*

:thumb:


----------

